# Is this a steal of a deal or will I find it again?



## civic4982 (Jul 10, 2003)

Here's the deal I got today at the dealer.

$4K for my '99 Nissan Sentra that's a POS and has mad hail damage. It has only 61K miles though. I think it's really worth somewhere around $2500.

$24K for a '03 Nissan 350Z Performance w/ 32K miles on it. They're throwing in the certified pre owned so it's now at 7 years and 100K miles bumper to bumper. It's got 2 dings on the passenger's side door and has cloth seats. It does however have all the other features that a Performance model has.

Basiucally since my Sentra is only worth $2500 blue book I'd say I'm getting the car for about $22.5K pre-tax, title and license...

Do you guys think this is a super deal? OR Should I wait and drive my POS to Cali and start my new job while waiting for another car to come along. I like the Z a lot but I'm really itching to get a G35. If this Z isn't a steal then I'd rather just wait a few more months and pick up a G.

I hope I haven't offended anyone about the preference to the G over the Z. I'm just coming from a CLS and those 2 extra half-ass seats do come in handy at times.

I'm sure you're all fans of the Z so I was just hoping you'd know what kind of pricing I'm getting. I'm a bit new to it so I'm unsure. O yeah and this doesn't have the bose stereo but rather a single disc CD stereo. 

Thanks ahead for the advice.


----------



## BlackoutSpecV (May 8, 2002)

civic4982 said:


> OR Should I wait and drive my POS to Cali ...


You will get a much better deal in Austin than in Cali. Sounds like a good deal anyway. If I were you I would check the prices between Austin (TX) and Cali.


----------



## civic4982 (Jul 10, 2003)

BlackoutSpecV said:


> You will get a much better deal in Austin than in Cali. Sounds like a good deal anyway. If I were you I would check the prices between Austin (TX) and Cali.


Really? I'm not in Austin anymore but rather in Dallas (gotta change my profile). Are cars really more expensive in southern california? I've never heard of that.


----------



## BlackoutSpecV (May 8, 2002)

civic4982 said:


> Really? I'm not in Austin anymore but rather in Dallas (gotta change my profile). Are cars really more expensive in southern california? I've never heard of that.


Everything else is, not sure why cars would'nt be. The thing to do, like I said, is to go online and do some searching for cars in the diffrent zipcodes and see what you find.


----------



## jeenyus1five8 (Aug 8, 2004)

civic4982 said:


> Here's the deal I got today at the dealer.
> 
> $4K for my '99 Nissan Sentra that's a POS and has mad hail damage. It has only 61K miles though. I think it's really worth somewhere around $2500.
> 
> ...



i would keep looking if i were you but its up too you. i picked up my 2003 DB track for $24500 and it had 14k miles on it.


----------



## BlackoutSpecV (May 8, 2002)

jeenyus1five8 said:


> i would keep looking if i were you but its up too you. i picked up my 2003 DB track for $24500 and it had 14k miles on it.


With a clean title? thats a pretty good deal if so. Around here they are still going for 28k. Saw one that had been in a minor wreck, dealer repaired and going for 24k. Also where are you located?


----------



## jeenyus1five8 (Aug 8, 2004)

im from MA.yup clean title no wrecks and the previous owner had lojack installed in it so that cut my insurance by $750 a year. i look at several Z's before i found this one and i came close to buying 2 of them but i backed out because of some scratches that they didnt wanna buff out before selling. their are good deals out there ya just need to look around. try looking for a private seller as well, most of the time they try selling the car for what they owe on it and not book value, so if they owe less than book you just got a good deal plus the factory warrenty is transferable to the new owner. the extended warrenty is nice and all but if you wanna mod the car a lil down the road it can become a pain in the ass.soo keep your eyes open. some guy on 350zmotoring.com is selling his 2003 SB track with 19k miles for $27900 obo


http://www.350zmotoring.com/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=12891


----------



## bone324 (Jun 26, 2004)

Don't give the communist state of California any more money than you have to. Buy in Texas.


----------



## Antiny (May 13, 2004)

If my understanding is right, when you come to Cali, and register it, you have to pay taxes on that car? Maybe it's just cuz Oregon doesn't have taxes, but I think my grandma had to do that with her car.

To me .. it's a bit alarming how much the Z's are going for with what I"m seeing ... Blue book is a lot higher than that .... and on the lot's around here, they still go for damn close to full price.

my $.02


----------



## Arithmetic (Jan 20, 2004)

Is cali expensive? HELL YEAH IT IS, buy it in dallas, dont buy a used Z here, it'll cost waaaay more, plus it'll probably be pushed hard (people in cali love to drive hard in there performance vechiles) 22.5k for a Z is a great deal, i dont think ull find one for that cheap here.


----------



## Neva2wicked (Sep 13, 2003)

Arithmetic said:


> Is cali expensive? HELL YEAH IT IS, buy it in dallas, dont buy a used Z here, it'll cost waaaay more, plus it'll probably be pushed hard (people in cali love to drive hard in there performance vechiles) 22.5k for a Z is a great deal, i dont think ull find one for that cheap here.


It does sound like a sweet deal. I'd be more concerned about whether or not you'd have to pay the state tax if you bought it in Dallas- if the law in Cali is anything like New Jersey. I had been looking at a couple of cars back in around the 4th of July while i was in Nashville, NC and I ran across at least 6 Z32s for less than 15grand with average miles (50-90k all TTs). At anyrate, if I could, I would have bought the black one I saw and brought it back here. However, NJ likes to 'jack you' as we like to say. If you buy a car in another state, you hafta pay something like 6-8% on top of that (which was another grand or 2). 
Now if you don't have money like that, 6-8% is alot of extra damn change .

Anyways, you may definitely want to check that out. Dunno if you are doing payments or buying the car outright, but you gotta cover all angles ya feel me? 
Good luck


----------

